# Logan Powermatic #2



## Happycamper

Just bought a Logan Powermatic in great shape. I'm a little confused on the model numbers. There is a plate on the tail end of the bed with the model number shown as 1110011-LOOH and the serial number as 90278. On the gear box is another plate showing model number 1110008. I haven't found anything on a Logan Powermatic with those model numbers. Anyone have an idea of what model it would be? Where I could find a manual and parts list? Date of manufacture?


----------



## wa5cab

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

happy,

I don't know the answers but while we're waiting for someone to come along who does, I just browsed through several Logan catalogs between 1953 and 1968 and didn't see the term "Powermatic".  So I would have to assume that it wasn't made within those 15 years.

As far as dating it by Serial Number, call Logan on Monday.  I don't know of any other source.  I do know that Logan machines are not listed in the only known industry wide serial number list between about 1920 and 1969.  So no help there.

Robert D.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Ok... Went to the logan site and they have a list of models which shows the model 1110011 but it lists it as a turret tail stock lathe. It appears someone took the turret tail stock off and installed a regular tail stock on it. The model 1110011 is the last 11" model number listed so I am assuming it was made in the mid 80's. I emailed them inquiring about a manual/parts list for it.


----------



## Mister Ed

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Logan sold to Houdaille in 70 or so and moved out of Chicago a few years later. If I remember correctly, Houdaille liquidated the metalworking line in about 85 (ended the production of these lathes and the Powermatic Mill).

Here is a link to a lathe catalogue from the Sterling Machinery site .. looks like it might be an '83 catalogue:
http://www.sterlingmachinery.com/db-files/logan lathes brochure.pdf


----------



## wa5cab

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

'camper (please sign your posts),

From the late catalog Ed posted the link to, I think I've figured out part of the late model number logic.  The first digit (1) probably means lathes.  The second and third digits are the swing in inches.  The remaining four are probably model sequence numbers or specific variant indicators.  L00 is the spindle nose type.  Didn't find anything indicating what the "H" means, though.

1110008 is a standard 11" swing engine lathe.  1110011 is the same thing but outfitted as a turret lathe.  I've no idea as to why your machine has two model numbers on it.  But as-found, it would appear to be a 1110008.  On the inside of the back cover is what appears to be a date (as Ed mentioned) of 6/83 which I take to mean June, 1983 (the pending Y2K fiasco hadn't yet occurred to anyone).  So your machine must have been made after 1963 and before 1985.

Robert D.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Hey guys, thanks! The catalog answered a lot of questions I had. I've ordered a manual and hopefully it'll tell me what I need to know about the motor. It is a 1 1/2 hp 3 phase according to the catalog. I took the cover off the electrical panel and it has directions on operating the motor on single phase. Anyone ever do that without a VFD or convertor? 

Jerry H.


----------



## Mister Ed

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

I'm not sure what Logan has for parts/info on these, since they were produced after Logan sold the company. One other option might be to try DC Morrison. I know they bought out inventories of the Powermatic/Millrite vertical mill parts when Houdaille sold out ... not sure if they bought the lathe line as well or not.


----------



## wa5cab

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Jerry,

I have a vivid recollection of what happened when a 150 HP 440 V motor on a compressor skid lost two phases.  But I never heard of anyone with what I assume is a 3-wire Delta or 4-wire Wye connected motor running it on single phase.  If it were a 12-wire I assume it would work as I have a 12-wire 45 KW standby generator that can be connected a bunch of different ways, including 120/240 3-wire single phase.  Based on the generator, I imagine that the motor would be 1.25 HP running on single phase.  But I don't recall ever seeing such a motor in the catalogs.

If it really shows a single phase connection, could you either up load or send me the instructions?  I'm curious.

Robert D.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Robert, it has a magnetic starter, don't know if that makes a difference or not. Here's the sheet that is on the inside of the control panel.

Jerry H.


----------



## JimDawson

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Jerry, I think I see where the confusion is.  The text on the left side addresses a single phase connection for the starter.  This starter can be used to start a single phase motor by using the L1-T1, and L3-T3 terminals.  This is not to say that you can run a 3 phase motor wired for single phase without some additional device like a phase converter or a VFD.


----------



## John Hasler

*Re: Logan Powermatic*



Happycamper said:


> Robert, it has a magnetic starter, don't know if that makes a difference or not. Here's the sheet that is on the inside of the control panel.
> 
> Jerry H.



Those are instructions for using that starter with a single-phase motor.


----------



## wa5cab

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Jerry,

As Jim & John says, the note applies to the starter, not to the motor.

Robert D.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

That's what I thought but I didn't know what a 'magnetic starter' was. Also, I've ordered a VFD. Has anyone used the controls on the lathe (F-S-R, the E stop, power button, and the brake) with a VFD? Does anyone know whether the powermatic controls are 24 volt? Looking at the info on the panel above, it appears there is a transformer there. 

Jerry H.


----------



## JimDawson

*Re: Logan Powermatic*



Happycamper said:


> That's what I thought but I didn't know what a 'magnetic starter' was. Also, I've ordered a VFD. Has anyone used the controls on the lathe (F-S-R, the E stop, power button, and the brake) with a VFD? Does anyone know whether the powermatic controls are 24 volt? Looking at the info on the panel above, it appears there is a transformer there.
> 
> Jerry H.



You should be able to use the existing controls with a VFD.  Is the brake mechanical or electrical?

As far as a transformer, I think you may be looking at the coil in the starter.  I don't see a transformer in that circuit.  You can look at the voltage on the coil to see what it is, it should be clearly marked.


----------



## John Hasler

*Re: Logan Powermatic*



Happycamper said:


> That's what I thought but I didn't know what a 'magnetic starter' was. Also, I've ordered a VFD. Has anyone used the controls on the lathe (F-S-R, the E stop, power button, and the brake) with a VFD? Does anyone know whether the powermatic controls are 24 volt? Looking at the info on the panel above, it appears there is a transformer there.
> 
> Jerry H.



There's no transformer in that diagram.  The coil voltage is as indicated in the table on the lower right.


----------



## AR1911

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

I have the same lathe, with the standard (non-contactor) controls, also 3-phase.
I also have a 12" with the contactor controls. 
I have a pair of Mitsubishi VFDs to mate to them, so I'm headed down the same road as you are. 

The course I intend to take is to hook the VFD directly to the motor, and use my own switches to control the lathe. Once that works, I'll transfer the switching duties to the OE switches, one at a time.

Post a pic or two of your lathe. Here are mine:






	

		
			
		

		
	
The green one is 11", gold one is 12". Photos are "as found", before cleanup. These lathes were mint when they went into storage in 2007. Sad.


----------



## AR1911

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Oh, the "H" is for Hardened bed.


----------



## wa5cab

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Jerry,

A "starter", which in this context means "motor starter", is some sort of switch with overloads either installed or an option.  Starters can be either manual/mechanical or magnetic/relay.  You have the latter.  The drawing in the starter cover is generic, covering several different size starters (sizes 0, 1 and 2) with either 120/208-240 volt or 208-240/460 volt coils, not 24 volt.  The coil is the circle with four wires coming out of it in the center of the top right drawing.

I've never looked at the schematic of a Powermatic so don't know whether it uses any 24 volt controls or not.  If the brake is electrical, it could be 24 volt.

I would imagine that you could adapt the controls on the lathe to operate the VFD.  But I would have to see the schematics of it and the VFD to determine that.  FWIW, I don't think that you will use the motor starter with the VFD.

Robert D.



Happycamper said:


> That's what I thought but I didn't know what a 'magnetic starter' was. Also, I've ordered a VFD. Has anyone used the controls on the lathe (F-S-R, the E stop, power button, and the brake) with a VFD? Does anyone know whether the powermatic controls are 24 volt? Looking at the info on the panel above, it appears there is a transformer there.
> 
> Jerry H.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Thanks guys. AR1911, mine is an 11" and looks like your green one and has the same electrical controls except mine is gold. I got the manual in and there is nothing about the lever control under the stop swith. I'm assuming that it is the electrical brake switch. Do you know? I'll post some pics later. Mine came from the maintenance shop of a local school district. One of the maintenance guys told me that it was seldom used, that they had purchased it years ago to convert some items at all the campuses to comply with ADA requirements when the ADA law was enacted. He said that after that, they might have used it once a month. It was setting in their maintenance shop and is covered in a layer of dirt and grime. When I checked it out there is virtually no backlash on the crossfeed or compound and none in the saddle and ways. (Something I'm not used to with my old lathe!) he said they put it up for the auction because the last time they used it, the motor would come up to full speed and then start winding down to a stop. They would turn the switch off and turn it back on and it would do the same thing. I had the motor checked out by an electrical repair shop and there is nothing wrong with it so it is probably something in the magnetic starter ( but I really don't) in any case I have a VFD coming in and since I don't have three phase will have to wait until then to power it up. I'm planning on doing the same, use the controls on the VFD until I can get a transformer (or figure out if the lathe controls are low voltage) then wire in the lathe switches to the VFD. By using the VFD I'll hopefully eliminate the problem that was causing the motor to die.

Jerry H.


----------



## JimDawson

*Re: Logan Powermatic*



Happycamper said:


> .....  I'm planning on doing the same, use the controls on the VFD until I can get a transformer (or figure out if the lathe controls are low voltage) then wire in the lathe switches to the VFD.......
> 
> Jerry H.



The VFD has it's own low voltage power supply for the controls, and doesn't require any external control power.

It is possible to control an electric brake from the relay output on the VFD, but we would need to see the wiring diagram for the lathe to understand how everything works.  If you have the operators manual it should be in there.

What VFD did you buy?.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

I looked at the pics again and my controls(F-S-R, start and estop are just like the ones on the gold machine but mine has the (what I think is) the brake lever under the estop like the lever in the pic of the green machine(the lever with the '274' tag).

Jerry H.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Here's pic of wiring schematic from manual.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

And the list of what is what. The titles are at the bottom of the boxes so it is the mag w rev drum.

.


----------



## JimDawson

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Based on the wiring diagram, I would say the brake is mechanical and hand operated.  Wiring up the VFD is very easy.  You could use the motor starter as the main power control/E-stop, and wire the drum switch to control the FOR/OFF/REV function of the VFD.

You would push the Start button to power up the VFD, and pushing the Stop button would kill power to the VFD.  You would not have to change anything in the Stop/Start circuit.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

I found a link on another forum where a logan owner was talking about the brake. According to him it is a spindle brake and is electrical. I'll have to take a look at it tomorrow. 

Jerry H


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Ok, figured out the brake. It is a mechanical brake with a switch that kills the motor. It's mounted so when you mash down on the lever, the end of the lever has a brake shoe that presses up against the spindle.

Does anyone know how much oil goes in the spindle and in the apron? I've got it cleaned up and have started lubing it. The manual doesn't have the capacity of the spindle or the apron.


----------



## AR1911

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

You fill the apron till it runs out.
Likewise, the spindle will only take so much oil - a few CCs I reckon.


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

The fill hole is on the top of the apron ........so you fill ER up?


----------



## AR1911

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Yep!  The apron reservoir is open at the back. The lower inside wall extends up about 1.5 inches to form the reservoir.  Excess oil runs over that low wall into the chip tray​


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

Well back at it after a little trip to Florida to see new grand babies. I finished cleaning all the crud off the lathe and really like what I have. The VFD, a Huanyang purchased off ebay was waiting for me so I wired it up and to the leeson 1 1/2 hp motor setting in the lathe. After searching the internet, I found a YouTube video of another Huanyang VFD and used the parameters he  graciously provided. Got it running after another YouTube on which buttons to push to do what for the programing. Right now it's set up to operate from the VFD but tomorrow or Mon I'll make a trip to get the 18 gauge shielded cable to run to the controls on the lathe. Since I didn't see a power on/off switch on the VFD I guess I'll have to get a cut-off switch for that also. I am probably going to need some help with figuring out the stop switch on the manual brake on the lathe. The F/R and stop start appear to be fairly straight forward. Has anyone messed with the stop/manual brake set up?

Once I get it running I've got an older lathe I'll take out of my shop and put the new one in. Then hopefully sell the old one.


----------



## AR1911

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

My PM 12" went to a new home today. I'll probably keep the 11"


----------



## Happycamper

*Re: Logan Powermatic*

So far I really like my 11". I've really enjoyed cleaning it up and getting it running. Still need to install the DRO I got for it and I'm thinking of adding a rear splash guard or shield. Where my other lathe sits there is an oil spray pattern on the wall. Plus I'm always getting chips on everything behind it. You know of any rear splash guards available anywhere? If I can't find one I'll wind up making one.


----------

